# What do you do with yellow sweet banana peppers.....



## chilichip

What do you do with them ? stuff them or fry them with what ? Never had them before , decide to try something new in the garden.


----------



## Yakuta

I actually just enjoyed one of them for dinner.  I am from India and I make it the Indian way which is stuff it with some traditional vegetarian stuffing  (we use seasoned chickpea flour to stuff these with).  

You can however stuff them with anything.  Here is an alternate to chickpea flour recipe that I use that comes out great with banana peppers.

Ground beef - Lean, cook it with fresh garlic, ginger, cumin, corrainder, cayanne and salt until it's nicely browned.  I use lean beef and very little olive oil. 

Next cool the beef and squirt in juice from half a lime and some fresh cilantro.  Now slit the pepper and stuff the beef into the pepper. 

Next add some oil to a pan (about 1 - 2 tbsp).  When the oil is hot add some whole cumin seeds to it.  Now place the stuffed pepper carefully in the oil and let it brown on one side.  Slowly flip it to the other and let it brown and caramlize on the other. 

Remove and serve it with rice or some flatbread.  We serve it with naan or roti (traditional bread).


----------



## Loprraine

I like them grilled. Cut them in half, seed them, a bit of olive oil, S&P.


----------



## shantihhh

*yellow banana peppers*

In the Balkan countries they slice them for salads with tomatoes and cucumbers very nice.  You also can stuff them with ground lamb and beef with rice Sarma style.

Or as mentioned above-very tasty in besan batter and fried.


----------



## middie

I use the hot ones in a chicken rice dish I make. You could use the sweet ones instead if you prefer. Let me know and I'll give you the recipe.


----------



## buckytom

if you have a bountiful harvest, try pickling them.

i like them, pickled (including some of the vinegar) or fresh (sweated in evoo) and served atop grilled pork chops that were dusted with equal parts ground allspice, black pepper, sea salt, and garlic powder.


----------



## Katie H

I turn the large ones into Chilies Rellenos by cutting a slit the length of the pepper, removing the seeds and inserting a strip of Monterey Jack cheese.  Close the slit with a toothpick. Then I dip them in a light beer-type batter and fry until golden.  Drain on paper towels.  After they are all fried and drained, I spread a nice layer of enchilada (red) sauce in the bottom of a casserole dish, put the breaded peppers on the sauce, drizzle more sauce on and sprinkle with shredded Monterey Jack cheese.  Bake at 350 until hot and cheese melts.


----------



## keltin

I’m with buckytom on pickling them. From there, I like them on sub sandwiches, in salads, and even to put on top of steak or spaghetti.


----------



## Renee Attili

My SO has been growing and picleing peppers for years. I really love the banana ones, his others are just a little too hot for my liking.
I also would use freshed picked peppers for fajitas.


----------



## healthyfoodie

fire roast them and then make them into a salsa.  to fire roast them, if you have a gas stove, put them in the fire and char them until they are mostly black and looking kind of gross (it gets better, stick with me here), then put them in a ziplock and seal the bag.  Leave them sit for about an hour or so until they are completely cooled.  When you take them out, you should be able to remove the skins completely, leaving a brightly colored pepper that you can then use in salads.  Or chop them up in a food processor with some cilantro, olive oil, salt and pepper and make a salsa that you can use to top grilled fish, chicken, tofu.


----------



## shantihhh

These all sound so good, I am picking tomorrow hoping for a big harvest at my alottment plot where I grow most of larger peppers.


----------



## Deuces

chilichip said:


> What do you do with them ? stuff them or fry them with what ? Never had them before , decide to try something new in the garden.



Pickle them! An excellent medicinal food.


----------

